
Todoist uses machine learning to predict your task due dates - troopkevin
http://blog.todoist.com/2016/11/16/todoist-smart-schedule
======
chang2301
I am a paid Todoist user and I find this feature useful and interesting since
I sometimes procrastinate tasks without notice. I will still need to test the
accuracy and whether the auto allocation is reasonable. Overall, it's a right
direction for Todoist.

------
troopkevin
The no brainer for those who procrastinate a lot on a daily basis.

~~~
redmichal
It's working the same as Google Calendar that it can arrange some activities
in your free time. It's interesting in the beginning but never use it anymore
since I can arrange my own free time without the help of it.

